# 550 gallon ALBINO PACU, SUPER RED AROWANA, CICHLA KELBERI



## SUPERTAKUMAR (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome another Taiwanese member !


----------



## SUPERTAKUMAR (Sep 16, 2011)

haha.. thanks. 
albino pacus available in Vancouver


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

so this is your tank?


----------



## SUPERTAKUMAR (Sep 16, 2011)

yep, this is my tank.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks awesome, love the aro and albino pacus


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks awesome, is there anyway you can stand back and take a shot of the whole tank, just so we can see the overall size ?


----------



## SUPERTAKUMAR (Sep 16, 2011)

dimensions are 7x3.5x3
i'll post some full tank shots from a month ago


----------



## SUPERTAKUMAR (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tank & gorgeous fish! I feel sorry for your Red Spotted Severums though because they both look like their tails are getting bitten.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I didn't know there were such things as Albino Pacus. Very nice and what are those ones that have the black smudge bar in the middle and look a lot like Pacu/Silver Dollar?


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

They are growing fast!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Where did you get a hold of kelberi Pbass! I have admired them online for soooo long!


----------



## SUPERTAKUMAR (Sep 16, 2011)

you can get Cichla Kelberi at The Koi Collection in Richmond
pm forum member koikichi from the koi collection for details.


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 26, 2011)

wow, I specially love the albino pacus, their scales are beautiful
and the cute little turtle! awww


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome tank, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Great looking fish. What a huge tank.


----------



## newfie (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice set up love it.


----------

